# Nanacube or Bio Cube for Freshwater? Yes? No?



## lynneticknor (Nov 8, 2008)

I may have a chance to buy a second-hand 12 gallon Nanocube for $75 (no stand) or a second-hand 29 gallon Oceanic Bio Cube for $225 (with stand). I want it for a freshwater, planted tank. 

Aren't these two types of aquariums used mostly for saltwater? 
Does anyone have any thoughts on the pros/cons of these tanks? 
Does the price sound about right? 

Any thoughts or comments would be very much appreciated! I really need help deciding.


----------



## lynneticknor (Nov 8, 2008)

*More on Nano Cube vs. Bio Cube - another option to consider*

In addition to the 12 gallon Nanocube with no stand for $75, the 29 gallon Oceanic Biocube with stand for $225 I wrote about in my last post, there's another option I forgot to include: a 20 gallon all glass tank with a hot mag canister filter on an oak stand with oak canopy for $100.

I'm planning on using it for a planted, freshwater tank.

Thoughts? Opinions? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

They'll hold water and you can see into them. Those are the two big litmus tests of suitability for an aquarium. $75 for a used 12 gallon aquarium is pretty steep. You could get a new 20 gallon with light and a filter for pretty much that same price. You're certainly not getting a deal on either of the cubes.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

The 20 gal is the best deal.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with what others have said.

Also, those saltwater AIO tanks really aren't worthwhile for freshwater use. They come with lighting designed for saltwater tanks and generally have too much water movement for freshwater. Also, Big Al's is selling the 29g BioCube for $270, so $225 doesn't seem like a very good deal. 

The 20g seems like the best deal. Even if it doesn't have ideal lighting for a planted tank, if it has an oak canopy it shouldn't be too difficult to install some cheapo shop lights from Home Depot and get some good bulbs in them.


----------



## lynneticknor (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts and help. I went with the 20 gallon (rather than the cubes) and I actaully got it for $65 (rather than $100). It's a tall and I would have preferred a long since I am doing a planted tank, but I'm hoping it was still a good buy.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Post some pics when you set it up


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

A 20g tall should definitely still be plant-able. Can't wait for the pics!


----------

